# Been in my family since the 70's - Streamline Aerocycle



## justins9

My family has had this Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle in the family since the 70's. We have just started to research what it is. Not sure what our plans are for it, but figured everyone here would like to see it. Enjoy!


----------



## Maskadeo

You're about to get a lot of Private Messages!!!


----------



## THE STIG

UT OH.......


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Welcome and fantastic bicycle!


----------



## rollfaster

Wow..... Nice heirloom.


----------



## fordmike65

Blast & repaint!




I'm kidding of course. Amazing!!!


----------



## Spence36

Nice ! Keep og !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

Holy cow!


----------



## Cory

That's a valuable bike you have there. Amazing bicycle! Get it riding and enjoy it. You should find some great info on The Cabe to help with your research. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

Do you have any experience with vintage beach cruisers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

What's the story behind it? Who bought it and why, what did they use it for? The best part of these old bikes is often the family story connected to it. 
Thanks
Cory

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

Maskadeo said:


> You're about to get a lot of Private Messages!!!



I'm guessing he's had at least 20 by now.  I know they have from at least one of us...lol


----------



## Robertriley

Cory said:


> What's the story behind it? Who bought it and why, what did they use it for? The best part of these old bikes is often the family story connected to it.
> Thanks
> Cory
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Great question Cory.  I love the history behind them, especially this time era.


----------



## justins9

Cory said:


> Do you have any experience with vintage beach cruisers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




I do not have any experience with vintage beach cruisers.


----------



## justins9

markivpedalpusher said:


> Welcome and fantastic bicycle!




Thank you


----------



## justins9

Cory said:


> What's the story behind it? Who bought it and why, what did they use it for? The best part of these old bikes is often the family story connected to it.
> Thanks
> Cory
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




We are not sure of the entire history. I know my grandpa used it and rode it and we think he may have gotten it from an auction.


----------



## justins9

Cory said:


> That's a valuable bike you have there. Amazing bicycle! Get it riding and enjoy it. You should find some great info on The Cabe to help with your research.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Thank you, and so far The Cabe has been very useful and am I glad I was told about this site.


----------



## Cory

@cyclingday is super nice and informative.  You should send him a message. He is one of the most trusted and respected guys on this website (there are many). I bet you he could give you some insight into your incredible bike.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator

a bit more unique then the standard aerocycle since it has a decal on the front fender saying what would be the badge name. I have seen LaSalle but never Excelsior killer bike glad to see it survived. If It was me I would not restore it or touch  it up. 

Nick.


----------



## justins9

Cory said:


> @cyclingday is super nice and informative.  You should send him a message. He is one of the most trusted and respected guys on this website (there are many). I bet you he could give you some insight into your incredible bike.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Thank you for the suggestion. I will be contacting him.


----------



## Freqman1

I'm sure someone has already PMd you what is missing/incorrect but the bike is an awesome survivor. Congrats--way to get the forum buzzing! V/r Shawn


----------



## Buckeye17

Awesome bike!


----------



## 2jakes

This is a photo I took in the 1980s of my bike.





I noticed the decal on the front fender on your bike.



If I’m not mistaken it looks like “Excelsior”.

Interesting to know when that decal was applied to an "Aerocycle"


----------



## justins9

2jakes said:


> This is a photo I took in the 1980s of my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the decal on the front fender on your bike.
> 
> 
> 
> If I’m not mistaken it looks like “Excelsior”.
> 
> Interesting to know when that decal was applied to an ‘Aerocycle"




I also believe it says Excelsior but no one I've spoken with has been able to tell me anymore about that.


----------



## 2jakes

justins9 said:


> I also believe it says Excelsior but no one I've spoken with has been able to tell me anymore about that.




I know that Ignaz Schwinn, owner of Arnold, Schwinn & Co. purchased the
 Excelsior Motor Manufacturing Co. in 1912.

In 1917, adding the Henderson Co. to form Excelsior-Henderson.
By 1928, Schwinn was in third place behind Indian and Harley-Davidson cycles.

With the advent of the stock market crash in ’29, Schwinn focussed on the bicycle.
1933 introduced the Schwinn B-10E “motorbike”. A youth’s bicycle designed to
imitate a motorcycle with a mock tank & “balloon” tires.
Soon to followed was the “holy-grail” of Schwinn bicycles.
The AERO CYCLE.



Built with the art-deco airplane style of the times.
That not many were sold only added to the value.
You have a fine piece of bicycle history in your hands.
It’d be a shame to make it new.
I’d keep it "as is”.


----------



## justins9

2jakes said:


> I know that Ignaz Schwinn, owner of Arnold, Schwinn & Co. purchased the
> Excelsior Motor Manufacturing Co. in 1912.
> 
> In 1917, adding the Henderson Co. to form Excelsior-Henderson.
> By 1928, Schwinn was in third place behind Indian and Harley-Davidson cycles.
> 
> With the advent of the stock market crash in ’29, Schwinn focussed on the bicycle.
> 1933 introduced the Schwinn B-10E “motorbike”. A youth’s bicycle designed to
> imitate a motorcycle with a mock tank & “balloon” tires.
> Soon to followed was the “grail” of Schwinn bicycles.
> The Aerocycle.
> Built with the look of art-deco airplane style of the times.
> That not many were sold only added to the value.
> You have a fine piece of bicycle history in your hands.
> It’d be a shame to make it new.
> I’d keep it "as is”.




Thank you for that info. I am pretty amazed to be finding all of this out about the bike.


----------



## 2jakes

justins9 said:


> Thank you for that info. I am pretty amazed to be finding all of this out about the bike.



That bike is worth mucho $$$$$$ as is.
Do your history if you aim on selling it.

And please, no “homemade” restoration unless you want
to lower the value.


----------



## ssimpala1901

Why don't you sand it down to bare metal and then have it powde,,,,,,, OUCH! WHO DID THAT? OWWW THAAT HURT!

As I was saying, I would not even think about restoring it.


----------



## 2jakes

ssimpala1901 said:


> As I was saying, I would not even think about restoring it.





*I agree...in fact, don’t touch...don’t even look at it! *


----------



## bikebozo

I wrote and made a nice offer ... I am ready to increase it , as others get on the aerocycle , scene , . I would not clean the bike or do anything , , walter branch

 e


----------



## THE STIG

2jakes said:


> *I agree...in fact, don’t even look at it! *


----------



## Natscum

Just started my Dad's 1936 Cycleplane...lots of good help here. Nice bike!!


----------



## Cooper S.

More pics please


----------



## Freqman1

2jakes said:


> That bike is worth mucho $$$$$$ as is.
> Do your history if you aim on selling it.
> 
> And please, no “homemade” restoration unless you want
> to lower the value.




I'm thinking the number needs to be around $10k or better before I'd let that go. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes

Natscum said:


> Just started my Dad's 1936 Cycleplane...lots of good help here. Nice bike!!




Ahhhh...the “affordable” 1936 Cycleplane...another legendary beauty!

The Aero Cycle first appeared in early 30s. I believe 1934.
There was a “depression” & not many folks could afford it.

Schwinn’s answer: the Cycleplane.

Share photos when possible. It’s nice to see how the project is coming along.
Thanks.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Fantastic original Aerocycle! Thank you for sharing your photos and story. 

I don't know my Aeros that well and am probably wrong but I thought I was told that the fork stop on the frame under the tank was an early 36 thing before it was phased out of production.  I've seen a Lincoln decal on the front fender like your Excelsior decal which I think is a very cool period detail and not seen very often. Looks to me like a seat, horn button and gangway horn is all it needs to be complete - most of the super-rare parts are there. 

I hope the bike gets corrected and preserved but not restored so I can see more photos of it later, just my worthless self-serving opinion. See one good Aerocycle restoration you've seen 'em all.  Who am I kidding, I would take one in any condition. Not the best riders for a guy my size but still a bicycle I would like to eventually own.


----------



## Freqman1

One uber rare part missing is the tail light lens. Last one I think brought better than $500--yea just the lens! I'm not sure about the fork stop thing. I believe there are documented earlier bikes that have these as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

So what would be a going rate on an unrestored Aerocycle? $10K 
pretty nice original paint to boot.
JKent


----------



## redline1968

I'd say 10 -15k and who knows not many survive in that kinda condition.  that one is fantastic condition. Wow
Wow wow


----------



## 2jakes

One thing to keep in mind is that these products were, for the most part, aimed at a
young generation. Kids were thrilled just to own one regardless if the fork was not correct
or the light was from another model.
That the striping was hand-painted and slightly varied from one factory worker to another
or some parts may have been used from previous year's overstock, was not a main
concern.

As long as mom & dad were buying them for junior was the main priority.
It is in part for these and similar instances by the manufacturers that has caused more
debate today as to what is correct or original to a specific model.
Also taking into account that they were delivered in cartons.

If there were modifications while assembling either by the local shop or the customer
has added to the confusion.
And the “boys from marketing” were not accurate sometimes in depicting
the bicycle in their ads as to what was being built in the Chicago plant.


----------



## 2jakes

redline1968 said:


> I'd say 10 -15k and who knows not many survive in that kinda condition.  that one is fantastic condition. Wow
> Wow wow




Yes.
Fantastic condition and all there, I would not take less than 10k.


----------



## Rust_Trader

2jakes said:


> Yes.
> Fantastic condition and all there, I would not take less than 10k.





Very nice example for sure, but it's missing some smalls that don't grow on trees.

Red leather Troxel seat, red grips,rare EA horn button and the infomous taillight glass.

And the common pancake horn.


Where do I PayPal?


----------



## 2jakes

Rust_Trader said:


> Very nice example for sure, but it's missing some smalls that don't grow on trees.
> Red leather Troxel seat, red grips,rare EA horn button and the infomous taillight glass.
> 
> And the common pancake horn.



Except for the glass tail-light which a friend from Kentucky made a replacement.
I had no problems with the other items. It took time but the fun was in the
search, meeting new people with similar interests and putting it together.


----------



## bobcycles

You should just do the right thing and donate that to your local good will or Salvation army.

Please let me know when this happens and what city you live in?


----------



## 2jakes

bobcycles said:


> You should just do the right thing and donate that to your local good will or Salvation army.
> 
> Please let me know when this happens and what city you live in?




You’re too late.
 I was over there at Salvation Army on Algoma Blvd. and picked it up already!


----------



## fattyre

What ever you do, don't divulge your location!


----------



## jd56

Wow




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Spence36 said:


> Nice ! Keep og !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I AGREE! KEEP IT ORIGINAL!
DO NOT TOUCH UP OR REPAINT. 
KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY.
ALSO WELCOME TO THE CABE!


----------



## 2jakes

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AGREE!




I also AGREE!
Unless you want to be tarred and feathered !


----------



## Spence36

justins9 said:


> I do not have any experience with vintage beach cruisers.




Be very careful that is a rare bike worth 10k ya need a few small
Things but would be worth 10k when done don't paint it!!!!  Barely clean it up lightly original paint is the most desirable and valuable .. grease it and ride it I love mine one of my best riding bikes . Ya can find the parts ya need there out there and worth the investment ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes

justins9 said:


> I do not have any experience with vintage beach cruisers.




Justins9, that bike is more than just a “beach cruiser”.

Wash your mouth with soap and water!


----------



## 37fleetwood

only 3 pages? if it were a Huffman we'd be at page 10 by now!
I also advise caution. there are people who would try to take advantage, and those who give inflated prices without knowing what they're saying. I spoke with @cyclingday last night, and I think you should listen to him carefully. 
a) he has one.
b) he has a good pulse on the market.
c) he's above reproach.

I'm not into Schwinn, so not even remotely interested in the bike, so here's my unsolicited and unbiased advice.
if you are interested in old bicycles, and want to be involved in the hobby, keep it. you will be starting at the top and will never be so lucky again. 
if you are only slightly interested, sell it and buy something more reasonable. put the rest in your retirement, or pay for the kid's braces. this is more bike than most of us need.
if you are not interested, sell it. I think @cyclingday is on the money in his assessment. find someone interested who isn't one of the ones throwing lowballs and let it go.
good luck with your bike.


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> only 3 pages? if it were a Huffman we'd be at page 10 by now!
> I also advise caution. there are people who would try to take advantage, and those who give inflated prices without knowing what they're saying. I spoke with @cyclingday last night, and I think you should listen to him carefully.
> a) he has one.
> b) he has a good pulse on the market.
> c) he's above reproach.
> 
> I'm not into Schwinn, so not even remotely interested in the bike, so here's my unsolicited and unbiased advice.
> if you are interested in old bicycles, and want to be involved in the hobby, keep it. you will be starting at the top and will never be so lucky again.
> if you are only slightly interested, sell it and buy something more reasonable. put the rest in your retirement, or pay for the kid's braces. this is more bike than most of us need.
> if you are not interested, sell it. I think @cyclingday is on the money in his assessment. find someone interested who isn't one of the ones throwing lowballs and let it go.
> good luck with your bike.




If Marty posted I missed it? I based my valuation on what I've seen these go for over the last couple of years. Yep it could go lower or could go higher depending on who is in the market when the bike is made available but I think somewhere in the $10k range is a pretty safe bet.Disclaimer: I'm not interested in the bike either. I already have one albeit a restored one. I would be interested to hear Marty's take on it though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

I knew I had seen a fender decal on an Aerocycle before.....


----------



## cyclingday

My assessment of this Streamline Aerocycle is pretty much the same as everyone else's.
AWESOME BIKE DUDE!

There are some minor condition issues and missing parts that slightly affect the value in my opinion, but these bikes are highly desirable with not enough to go around to satisfy the demand, so value is very subjective depending on who's thinking about buying, should this bike become available for sale.
As far as I know, that decision has not been made yet.
My advise is to be patient and take it slow with whatever direction the owner should decide to go.


Freqman1 said:


> If Marty posted I missed it? I based my valuation on what I've seen these go for over the last couple of years. Yep it could go lower or could go higher depending on who is in the market when the bike is made available but I think somewhere in the $10k range is a pretty safe bet.Disclaimer: I'm not interested in the bike either. I already have one albeit a restored one. I would be interested to hear Marty's take on it though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 471647


----------



## Autocycleplane

37fleetwood said:


> only 3 pages? if it were a Huffman we'd be at page 10 by now!




Yeah so what - 9 of those pages would be your posts.

Kidding aside, I don't think there have been dumb lowball numbers posted here by anyone. Solid advice otherwise, you sure you are feeling OK?


----------



## 2jakes

Justin,
I see that you recently joined the forum.
You may see some posts that will make references
to anything related to Schwinn in a negative manner.

That’s only their opinion and take it for what it’s worth, if you find that it
is uncomfortable, there is the “ignore button”.
But also know that the moderators will take action if it becomes abusive.

There are many here who share with you the joy of vintage bicycles
no matter what the brand.  Those are the ones that have my respect.

Welcome to the best bicycle forum on this planet!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah so what - 9 of those pages would be your posts.
> 
> Kidding aside, I don't think there have been dumb lowball numbers posted here by anyone. Solid advice otherwise, you sure you are feeling OK?



you're probably right on the 9 pages.
you're wrong about the lowballers. I'll bet, before we reached page 2 he received at least 20 offers via pm, most of them below $2000


----------



## Schwinn499

Cool bike!


----------



## 2jakes

Schwinn499 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that not one person buying bikes that's on here can say with any honor, that they have never offered less than full retail on a bicycle they came across, knowledgeable seller or not. You come across a deluxe ballooner at a garage sale, with a $300 price tag, you walk up to the owner and offer them $1200? $2000? $5000? $10000? Yeah right. The term has no meaning. Ive never met someone who would not mind to get something cheap or cheaper, by any amount, if easy enough. Get real. Everyone is a lowballer, everyone.




I agree about the part that everyone wouldn’t mind getting something for less.
Including myself.
But for me the term “low-baller” is someone who offers so much less than
something listed that it is an insult.

Other times a seller will set a high price knowing that there will be buyers 
who will offer a lower price.
If the price offered is what the seller had in mind, he will come down and
sell it.
The buyer feels like he got a good deal.

I’ve seen some items for sale at a ridiculous high figure.
I asked the clerk at an antique shop, why the high price.
He told me that the owner probably didn’t intend on selling it
but wanted to display it nevertheless.
Thing is, there was a guy who had the $$$ and bought it.
I heard the owner mutter to himself...
“didn’t think someone would pay that price!”


----------



## rustjunkie

Doesn't get much better, doesn't need much


----------



## Maskadeo

Put some new tires on it, grease up the bearings, take the light off the handlebars find the correct seat and enjoy it while you figure out your long term plans for it!


----------



## cyclingday

The last red deep pan Troxel that sold here went for about $350
That was a good deal in my opinion, considering how few of these are ever seen on the open market.
The last Aerocycle tail light lens went for around $750, which was a shock, but maybe not considering how un obtainable that part is.
Since this tail light is also missing the original internals, those parts would be needed as well.
The last complete tail light assembly that was available, was being marketed in the $2,500 dollar range, which was also a shock, but maybe not considering how unobtainable that part is.
Of course, you could always go with some cheezy reproduction, but why would you want to do that?
The complete horn unit, pancake horn, stem mounted bracket, handlebar button and wiring harness would probably run somewhere in the $500 dollar range give or take.
So, with those parts missing, this bike would need at least another $1,500 minimum to complete, and probably more like $2,000.
There is a slight dent in the tank and unfortunately the A side/ money shot portion of the bike is badly faded.
That 1970s bicycle license sticker on the seat tube is kind of a bummer.
Those things were made to be permanent, and may not be so easy to remove.
Not the end of the world type of stuff, but still should be factored into the value range of this bike.
I kind of base my price range on how long the item will take to sell at any given price.
No less than $6,500 should even be considered on this bicycle, and at that price, it would sell in about 2 seconds.
$8,500 is where I would be comfortable at considering the additional $2,000 the bike will need to be completed.
If this bicycle was marketed in the $10,000 range as it sits, it might take a few days or even weeks to sell.
If $15,000 was the asking price as some have suggested, I would think that it would take a special buyer and might be on the market for some time.
My high estimate for this particular bike is around $12,500.
If I was going to shell out $15,000 for an Aerocycle, I might make a few calls to some other collector/ owners that are known to have pristine original examples to see if they are interested in selling first.
This is a great bike for sure, and all of this is just my humble opinion, so don't get your feathers all ruffled.
When a bike like this pops up, is when these types of discussions are fun to debate.


----------



## frank 81

cyclingday said:


> The last red deep pan Troxel that sold here went for about $350
> That was a good deal in my opinion, considering how few of these are ever seen on the open market.
> The last Aerocycle tail light lens went for around $750, which was a shock, but maybe not considering how un obtainable that part is.
> Since this tail light is also missing the original internals, those parts would be needed as well.
> The last complete tail light assembly that was available, was being marketed in the $2,500 dollar range, which was also a shock, but maybe not considering how unobtainable that part is.
> Of course, you could always go with some cheezy reproduction, but why would you want to do that?
> The complete horn unit, pancake horn, stem mounted bracket, handlebar button and wiring harness would probably run somewhere in the $500 dollar range give or take.
> So, with those parts missing, this bike would need at least another $1,500 minimum to complete, and probably more like $2,000.
> There is a slight dent in the tank and unfortunately the A side/ money shot portion of the bike is badly faded.
> That 1970s bicycle license sticker on the seat tube is kind of a bummer.
> Those things were made to be permanent, and may not be so easy to remove.
> Not the end of the world type of stuff, but still should be factored into the value range of this bike.
> I kind of base my price range on how long the item will take to sell at any given price.
> No less than $6,500 should even be considered on this bicycle, and at that price, it would sell in about 2 seconds.
> $8,500 is where I would be comfortable at considering the additional $2,000 the bike will need to be completed.
> If this bicycle was marketed in the $10,000 range as it sits, it might take a few days or even weeks to sell.
> If $15,000 was the asking price as some have suggested, I would think that it would take a special buyer and might be on the market for some time.
> My high estimate for this particular bike is around $12,500.
> If I was going to shell out $15,000 for an Aerocycle, I might make a few calls to some other collector/ owners that are known to have pristine original examples to see if they are interested in selling first.
> This is a great bike for sure, and all of this is just my humble opinion, so don't get your feathers all ruffled.
> When a bike like this pops up, is when these types of discussions are fun to debate.



 ! have a Restored Red 

 & Chrome Seat for this Bike  , I would sell for $550.00


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 471655
> 
> I knew I had seen a fender decal on an Aerocycle before.....



LOVE THAT LINCOLN AEROCYCLE!


----------



## Spence36

Ya Can also use a black top deluxe  troxel no shame at all.  the red tops  are uber rare or restored it seems so an original black top one that's in original as found condition will match perfectly also .


----------



## markivpedalpusher

For those pricing this bike at 15k. Do I hear 17,500 motivated seller, just sayin lol


----------



## Spence36

Nice bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

I've always heard that Lincoln Aerocycle, referred to, as the Hearst Aerocycle.
As in, William Randolph Hearst.
Does anyone know the story behind that bike.
One account I heard, was that it belonged to the gardener of the estate.
Any truth to that account, or is it just a super pristine unusual example and should only be valued as such?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Thanks yours is nicer, will you take 18,500? lol


----------



## catfish

cyclingday said:


> I've always heard that Lincoln Aerocycle, referred to, as the Hearst Aerocycle.
> As in, William Randolph Hearst.
> Does anyone know the story behind that bike.
> One account I heard, was that it belonged to the gardener of the estate.
> Any truth to that account, or is it just a super pristine unusual example and should only be valued as such?





Bad info. My bad.


----------



## Spence36

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks yours is nicer, will you take 18,500? lol
> 
> View attachment 471918




Lol you found the pic before I could I think 35k for the pair is doable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Glad to hear, the Hearst Aerocycle was not re painted.
Sigh of relief!


----------



## Rust_Trader

A lot of these people who give crazy estimates are the same people who


Spence36 said:


> Be very careful that is a rare bike worth 10k ya need a few small
> Things but would be worth 10k when done don't paint it!!!!  Barely clean it up lightly original paint is the most desirable and valuable .. grease it and ride it I love mine one of my best riding bikes . Ya can find the parts ya need there out there and worth the investment ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








You seem generous, I have a few bikes for sale. 1935 B10e $5500 same day delivery. 



$7500 aerocycle all day long.


----------



## Spence36

Typo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justins9

Thank you everyone for all the input/advice/suggestions. I have been reading all of it and taken everything into consideration for what our plans are.


----------



## island schwinn

Rust_Trader said:


> A lot of these people who give crazy estimates are the same people who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem generous, I have a few bikes for sale. 1935 B10e $5500 same day delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> $7500 aerocycle all day long.



What you would sell it for?


----------



## Rust_Trader

island schwinn said:


> What you would sell it for?





I wouldn't sell it if I had one. I'd pay $7500 tho. Lots of these "offers" are from people who prolly wouldn't spend that much on a bike. Not talking about Spence36, he's my bro and I'm just giving him a hard time because he paid way less for his.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

All joking and poking aside I do agree with Marty's assessment of the bike. And wish the owner the best of luck with whatever he decides to do with the bike.


----------



## THE STIG

road trip........


----------



## Autocycleplane

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOVE THAT LINCOLN AEROCYCLE!




Right? Have no idea who it belongs to, but I thought I had that photo somewhere in my archive to share.


----------



## Autocycleplane

island schwinn said:


> What you would sell it for?




I like that question. Hmmmm. 

I hope to own a solid original Aerocycle, preferably in this condition or rougher. I can't see paying more than $6-8ish when that time comes, but if I was a seller that is a different story. Like Santi I couldn't sell it once I had it but if I had to then $10k it is.

But if this bike was a rare Huffy then I would take the first reasonable offer just to rid my garage of that kind of infestation. Probably would need to fumigate afterwards as well.


----------



## Spence36

Yes all joking aside I know someone that has a tail light, well As of two weeks ago and just get a black troxel seat lube it tune it and ride it ya can find a horn today and a button easy I'm  sure a few peeps in the thread have them .  I'm sure we all can  help ya out all ya gotta do is ask ... greatbike I love mine is seriously my best riding bike it  just cruises ...  
if ya have any questions pm
Me I have no prob helping ya out .. 
enjoy it !


----------



## Spence36

Rust_Trader said:


> A lot of these people who give crazy estimates are the same people who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem generous, I have a few bikes for sale. 1935 B10e $5500 same day delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> $7500 aerocycle all day long.[/QUOT
> A B10e and what other bikes  for 5500? Ya said a few ??


----------



## Spence36

Oh and BTW welcome to the Aerocycle club !


----------



## 56 Vette

Holy crap!! Awesome bike, listen to cyclingday, and a few others for the valuation, seems spot on to me, and I'm a relative newbie. You have a treasure most here would be proud to own, hope you get the chance to enjoy it before you decide to sell if that's your plan. Good luck whichever way you decide. Joe


----------



## Thonyv1974_

justins9 said:


> My family has had this Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle in the family since the 70's. We have just started to research what it is. Not sure what our plans are for it, but figured everyone here would like to see it. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 470916
> 
> View attachment 470917
> 
> View attachment 470918
> 
> View attachment 470919
> 
> View attachment 470921



Love.


----------



## happyclark

Rust_Trader said:


> I wouldn't sell it if I had one. I'd pay $7500 tho. Lots of these "offers" are from people who prolly wouldn't spend that much on a bike. Not talking about Spence36, he's my bro and I'm just giving him a hard time because he paid way less for his.



I'll take it email me at picken4u@gmail.com


----------



## happyclark

justins9 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the input/advice/suggestions. I have been reading all of it and taken everything into consideration for what our plans are.



I'll take the bike for 7500.00 email me picken4u@gmail.com


----------



## happyclark

justins9 said:


> My family has had this Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle in the family since the 70's. We have just started to research what it is. Not sure what our plans are for it, but figured everyone here would like to see it. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 470916
> 
> View attachment 470917
> 
> View attachment 470918
> 
> View attachment 470919
> 
> View attachment 470921



Letlll


----------



## happyclark

justins9 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I will be contacting him.



Picken4u@gmail.com email me about aerocycle thank you


----------



## Nashman

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## partsguy




----------



## partsguy

*Such a brave soul posting such a rare and beautiful bike....let the frenzy continue...*


----------



## mruiz

I have been collecting Schwinn's for over 40 years, and have never had the change to find one I can afford, Nice Bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Ill trade you a nice phantom for it?


----------



## justins9

I know it's been awhile since I've posted. I have been busy working and on vacation but I wanted to give everyone an update. I will also be replying to the PM's individually. Right now the Aerocycle is still in our possession. We are still most likely selling it but have yet to figure out our asking price. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Freqman1

justins9 said:


> I know it's been awhile since I've posted. I have been busy working and on vacation but I wanted to give everyone an update. I will also be replying to the PM's individually. Right now the Aerocycle is still in our possession. We are still most likely selling it but have yet to figure out our asking price. Thank you everyone.



Once you do figure out a price it would be cool if you posted it in the for sale section. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Once you figure out a price, just send me a PM.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> Once you figure out a price, just send me a PM.




Your to late


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish

...............


----------



## justins9

Sorry it's been taking so long. We still haven't gotten together to figure out how much we're going to sell the bike for. I will let everyone know when we decide on a price. Thank you.


----------



## catfish

justins9 said:


> Sorry it's been taking so long. We still haven't gotten together to figure out how much we're going to sell the bike for. I will let everyone know when we decide on a price. Thank you.




That's fine. Just let me know how much and we can work something out.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> That's fine. Just let me know how much and we can work something out.




HA!!!


----------



## Freqman1

catfish said:


> That's fine. Just let me know how much and we can work something out.



What's to "work out"? Seller gives a number, buyer gives them money-done deal! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo

I hope this one gets ridden and not hidden! 

I can pay on the monthly installment plan! Better than an IRA!!!


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> What's to "work out"? Seller gives a number, buyer gives them money-done deal! V/r Shawn




Payment and shipping.


----------



## 37fleetwood

some simple advice.
1 settle on a price
2 pick who you want to sell it too, believe me, if you don't set a crazy price they'll pay what you ask. your main decision is where the bike goes from here. there are good new homes and bad new homes.
3 no, I don't have a dog in this hunt, I don't want the bike, and I don't care who gets it. just stating the facts as I see them. don't let anyone pressure you. you pick the buyer, you're under no obligation to anyone.


----------



## justins9

It's been awhile since I've posted so I just wanted to give everyone an update. I still haven't gotten together with other family members to discuss a price point. I've been trying to get us all together to settle on a price and let all of you know, but that seems easier said than done. I'll keep checking up on this, might even try and add new pictures if I get a chance!


----------



## Robertriley

justins9 said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted so I just wanted to give everyone an update. I still haven't gotten together with other family members to discuss a price point. I've been trying to get us all together to settle on a price and let all of you know, but that seems easier said than done. I'll keep checking up on this, might even try and add new pictures if I get a chance!



lol...I think we all have families like that


----------



## partsguy

justins9 said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted so I just wanted to give everyone an update. I still haven't gotten together with other family members to discuss a price point. I've been trying to get us all together to settle on a price and let all of you know, but that seems easier said than done. I'll keep checking up on this, might even try and add new pictures if I get a chance!





Since the family knows of the tremendous value of this bike, it will only get more difficult. I am not judging anyone, but greed could very well rear it's ugly head. I certainly wish you the best of luck. Of course, not many people have heirlooms that are this valuable. So if you keep it, I think we all should be able to understand _*AND RESPECT *_that.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

37fleetwood said:


> some simple advice.
> 1 settle on a price
> 2 pick who you want to sell it too, believe me, if you don't set a crazy price they'll pay what you ask. your main decision is where the bike goes from here. there are good new homes and bad new homes.
> 3 no, I don't have a dog in this hunt, I don't want the bike, and I don't care who gets it. just stating the facts as I see them. don't let anyone pressure you. you pick the buyer, you're under no obligation to anyone.



BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

partsguy said:


> Since the family knows of the tremendous value of this bike, it will only get more difficult. I am not judging anyone, but greed could very well rear it's ugly head. I certainly wish you the best of luck. Of course, not many people have heirlooms that are this valuable. So if you keep it, I think we all should be able to understand _*AND RESPECT *_that.



BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!
SO TRUE!


----------



## 2jakes

People are restless, do something!


----------



## jkent

Why not just put it on EBay and let it bring what the open market says it's worth? 
There is obviously a lot of interest on it already. And you might be surprised what it brings.
I am not a fan what so ever of FEEBay, but I also think it's a fair way to let it go.
No arguing with family about a set price, no hard feelings and it brings top dollar from what the open market says it's worth.
This would be one of those rare times that Ebay is probably the best way to go.
There is more than 1 seller and if all people involved are not happy with the result, it could  cause some nasty feeling and a nasty outcome.
JKent


----------



## pureschwinn

love the patina, keep it in the family, ride it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Sounds like a tough crowd that family


----------



## island schwinn

SJ_BIKER said:


> Sounds like a tough crowd that family



you truly never really know your family until money is involved.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

island schwinn said:


> you truly never really know your family until money is involved.



So but true


----------



## David Larson

As much as I would love to see the bike sold on here, I can definitely agree with a forum member a few comments above that the "best" route for the family and bike would be eBay.

Honestly you will get the most money for it on eBay. Also, you won't have to "choose" a price or one single buyer and possibly hurt feelings of family members or slightly-impatient forum members in the process; the monster that is "eBay" will let that be chosen for you 

Best of luck - "amazing bike" is an understatement.


----------



## removed

12k thats my offer


----------



## Freqman1

CRIPPLE said:


> 10k




Just noticed your signature block. '26 Indian >Shelby? Better be Westfield because Shelby never built any bikes for Indian. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41

I am an hour from Oshkosh Wi. (Kiel Wi.)
Have Cash will travel
No shipping here
Frank


----------



## removed

frankster41 said:


> I am an hour from Oshkosh Wi. (Kiel Wi.)
> Have Cash will travel
> No shipping here
> Frank



i have to go to madison on the 7th of next month, actually arriving the eve of the 6th.  where is that from you?  it would be cash.


----------



## justins9

Again, thank you everyone for your patience. I will be taking all the information I have and meeting with my family this week to decide what we will be doing. I will follow up next week.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## justins9

Hi everyone. I met with my family last week and we've decided to wait to do anything until after the holidays. Thank you everyone for your patience, enjoy the holidays and I'll be back early next year.


----------



## catfish




----------



## partsguy

This thread is still going on? Sheesh!

If you decide to sell, and it must be shipped, please take the bike to a local bicycle shop and have them pack it professionally. I am sure the buyer will gladly pay for the service.


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> This thread is still going on? Sheesh!
> 
> If you decide to sell, and it must be shipped, please take the bike to a local bicycle shop and have them pack it professionally. I am sure the buyer will gladly pay for the service.




Unless I had dealt with the LBS or knew someone with a positive personal experience I would find a fellow CABE member I trusted to ship it. Just because they are a bike shop doesn't mean they know how to ship a bike as I and other members here can attest to. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Unless I had dealt with the LBS or knew someone with a positive personal experience I would find a fellow CABE member I trusted to ship it. Just because they are a bike shop doesn't mean they know how to ship a bike as I and other members here can attest to. V/r Shawn




That works too.

Alternatively, one can "play hookie" and fly in to get the bike, then rent a pickup or minivan to drive it home in. ASSURED no-damage.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Freqman1

Just sell the bike to Frankster41. He's a good guy and you won't have to ship! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley

Freqman1 said:


> Just sell the bike to Frankster41. He's a good guy and you won't have to ship! V/r Shawn



That would sure make it easy and I second the good guy part too.


----------



## frankster41

partsguy said:


> This thread is still going on? Sheesh!
> 
> If you decide to sell, and it must be shipped, please take the bike to a local bicycle shop and have them pack it professionally. I am sure the buyer will gladly pay for the service.



I am an hour away and wont need shipping.
Sell it to me!!


----------



## Rust_Trader

justins9 said:


> Hi everyone. I met with my family last week and we've decided to wait to do anything until after the holidays. Thank you everyone for your patience, enjoy the holidays and I'll be back early next year.






Let me know, I’ll fly in to pick it up.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I highly recommend @frankster41 for the next care taker of your bike @justins9. He will be fair with you, cash, local no packing and shipping, no seller fees etc.


----------



## jacob9795

Merit Christmas !


----------



## vincev

If you do go ebay route shipping will be necessary to get top money.Local pick up never draws top money.Make sure you put a "reserve" on it also


----------



## Spence36

How ever you decide to sell it I would only sell it local pickup . let the new owner handle picking it up I would not have a bike shop pack it  as they do not care or understand how rare it is as ya cannot replace a lot of the parts on this bike which would cause problems in your sale if shipping damage is incurred no $$ from shipping insurance matters  as ya can’t buy the parts to fix this 82  year old bike if I were you save your self a lot of hassle and sell pick up only wether on here or eBay cash pick up only . All of us on here have had bikes shipped or shipped bikes and have spent hours wrapping and packing to protect them but once  in the hands of Any shipping company it’s  just a large  box that some times seems as if it was rolled end over end across the country .... Good luck with sale and please have it picked up to preserve its glory


----------



## Bikermaniac

I will pay cash and will fly to pick it up, no shipping hassle for you, and rest assure that it'll be in good hands.


----------



## Spooky7640

Oh man!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> Glad to hear, the Hearst Aerocycle was not re painted.
> Sigh of relief!



@fordmike65


----------



## removed

IM STILL AT 12K FOR IT


----------



## removed

THE HEARST SITS IN MINNESOTA AND IS MINT MUSEUM QUALITY, THIS BIKE IS NOT HEARST'S BIKE


----------



## LarzBahrs

In my honest opinion it is an heirloom. I'd either keep it or sell it to someone I know would respect the bike and not just buy it to resale or hoard it away.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Do something with it, I'm getting tired of hearing about it.


----------



## 2jakes

I had forgotten about justin9's Aerocycle until
it was brought back to life!

So far it looks like no one has made him
"an offer he can't refuse!"


----------



## LarzBahrs

Seems like it, if his family really wanted to sell it they would have. 12k+ for any bike you got for free seems pretty decent if you ask me..they must not need the money.


----------



## frankster41

Waiting patiently for my phone to ring I am only 1 hour away.


----------



## justins9

We still haven't gotten together to discuss what to do with the Aerocycle.


----------



## cyclingday

The Copake Antique Bicycle Auction is coming up in April.
That would be an exciting place for you and your family to see it go to its next caretaker.
It would get good exposure there with prominent buyers from all over the World.
It might be a fun experience for your whole family. 
Look up the Copake auction and give them a call. I'm sure, they'd love to hear from you.


----------



## frankster41

CRIPPLE said:


> IM STILL AT 12K FOR IT



Stop trying to lowball this guy!


----------



## removed

hahahahaha


----------



## WES PINCHOT

justins9 said:


> We still haven't gotten together to discuss what to do with the Aerocycle.



IN MY OPINION, THIS BIKE NEEDS A GOOD HOME, CORRECT SADDLE, BATH AND TENDER LOVING CARE.


----------



## bikemonkey

WES PINCHOT said:


> IN MY OPINION, THIS BIKE NEEDS A GOOD HOME, CORRECT SADDLE, BATH AND TENDER LOVING CARE.



I promise to tuck it in every night and send you holiday photos...


----------



## BicycleBill

So Justin,
If you still have this very cool survivor Aerocycle, let me chime in.
Consign it to Copake Auction. Not only will it find a good home but it will sell for more than you can imagine. 
It is without a doubt the biggest and best vintage bicycle event annually (every April). Not only a live auction, but largest internet audience also bidding. 
Call Mike Fallon (518) 329-1142 and tell him I referred you.


----------



## catfish

BicycleBill said:


> So Justin,
> If you still have this very cool survivor Aerocycle, let me chime in.
> Consign it to Copake Auction. Not only will it find a good home but it will sell for more than you can imagine.
> It is without a doubt the biggest and best vintage bicycle event annually (every April). Not only a live auction, but largest internet audience also bidding.
> Call Mike Fallon (518) 329-1142 and tell him I referred you.




Yes! I agree.


----------



## bobcycles

Bike will certainly be the Hit of Copake this year in the Balloon category for sure!
You might set a world record....be interesting to see the attention the bike gets that it certainly deserves...
and they'll let you put a reserve on it.
Great experience just being there....Let alone having the coolest bike at the party..
You will also be entertained by the down home atmosphere as well as the
world wide attendance at this once a year event!


----------



## morton

I'll make an offer you can't refuse!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish




----------



## LarzBahrs

Its been over 6 monthes honestly. It really shouldnt take that long to decide on something if they were serious on selling it. It really seemed like a fishing trip to me and now the bike is put away again in hopes of an astronomical offer.


----------



## tech549

LarzBahrs said:


> Its been over 6 monthes honestly. It really shouldnt take that long to decide on something if they were serious on selling it. It really seemed like a fishing trip to me and now the bike is put away again in hopes of an astronomical offer.



maybe he is going to become a collector of old prewar bicycles,and only has to go down from there.!


----------



## Oilit

tech549 said:


> maybe he is going to become a collector of old prewar bicycles,and only has to go down from there.!



In my experience, getting everyone in a family to agree on anything can be tricky. Just saying...


----------



## catfish

Oilit said:


> In my experience, getting everyone in a family to agree on anything can be tricky. Just saying...




Yea. I'm sure they are all looking for the $$$$$. I've seen it happen too many time with estate sales and wills. Everyone thinks they just won the lottery. Unfortunately with all the bickering and family BS, no one ever gets to cash in the winning ticket.


----------



## Casper

Please...do not repaint, just gently clean and preserve! Awesome Bike !!


----------



## justins9

We haven't gotten together to discuss what to do with the bike. Since I first posted here and found out about what it is, we have occasionally discussed the rarity and value of the bike. We have been looking into keeping it as is, restoring it, lending it to a museum exhibit or even selling it. It is not about the money but we are thrilled that we own something as valuable and unique as it is. That value and uniqueness is what makes it a difficult decision on keeping it or selling it.

EDIT: Deleted by moderator


----------



## bikewhorder

Its a cool thing and truly cool stuff is hard to find.


----------



## catfish

justins9 said:


> We haven't gotten together to discuss what to do with the bike. Since I first posted here and found out about what it is, we have occasionally discussed the rarity and value of the bike. We have been looking into keeping it as is, restoring it,




Restoring this bike would be a huge mistake.


----------



## justins9

catfish said:


> Restoring this bike would be a huge mistake.



I guess I meant restoring it by attempting to get the missing original parts


----------



## vincev

justins9 said:


> I guess I meant restoring it by attempting to get the missing original parts



Thats good to hear. Many original bikes have been ruined by so called "restorers"


----------



## Autocycleplane

justins9 said:


> I guess I meant restoring it by attempting to get the missing original parts




I think you will find the help to do that here, and completing/correcting the bicycle and keeping it in the family for at least a little while could be really fun for all of you. It’s not gonna depreciate anytime soon.....

You’ve gotten good advice from many here and you know it’s rough value. Nobody is going to get it for a bargain, and I hope wherever this bike ends up it will be shared and ridden occasionally and not stashed away, never to be seen again.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@justins9 We appreciate you sharing the bike with us and possibly giving a Cabe member a chance to own the bike. If it helps your family, based on all the posts on this thread. I’ve seen offers between $7,500-12,000. And some of those members live within driving distance to the bike. Some have even offerrred to fly in. This means cash and carry, no fees, no packing, no shipping and no risk of damage. I’ve even seen an offer from the foremost antique bicycle auction houses (http://www.copakeauction.com/) to place the bicycle in one of their auctions and I’ve seen advice to put the bicycle on eBay. Both with the intention of the bicycle realizing its full sales potential. I’ve personally gleaned a lot of information regarding the value range and options for finding a new care taker for the bicycle short of formally listing the bike for sale. If or when you decide to sell it we’d love to see it listed here for sale on the Cabe. You can always start with an asking price and add “or best offer”. We’d love nothing more than to see the bicycle go to someone who will preserve it for future generations.


----------



## crazyhawk

Justin9, if I were you guys I would NOT sell that bike.  My family has sold things in the past and painfully regretted it later.  Money will always come and go, but that bike is like a part of your family.  To us collectors, it's just a rare trophy bicycle. To you, it's much more than that. And once it's gone, it's gone forever.   Please consider that.


----------



## justins9

I'm with my family and wanted to share more pictures of the bike. We're not discussing what to do yet though.


----------



## That bike guy

Please take them 70s generator lights off it  distracts from the AWWWWWW.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

IT LOOKS LIKE A '34 MODEL WITH DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIMS!
THE SERIAL NUMBER IS PROBLEMATIC!


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## 2jakes

justins9 said:


> I guess I meant restoring it by attempting to get the missing original parts




For me, the most difficult part to get was the lens.


----------



## birdzgarage

Just ride it.that is what your grandpa did with it.


----------



## justins9

WES PINCHOT said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE A '34 MODEL WITH DOUBLE DROP CENTER RIMS!
> THE SERIAL NUMBER IS PROBLEMATIC!



What does that all mean and what makes the serial number problematic? I'd like to know everything I can about this bike and everyone here had been a great resource.


----------



## catfish

justins9 said:


> What does that all mean and what makes the serial number problematic? I'd like to know everything I can about this bike and everyone here had been a great resource.




Just narrowing down the date of manufacture. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## cyclingday

I don't see anything problematic with the serial number.
Arnold Schwinn & Co. didn't start using an alphabet prefix in the serial number until 1935.
The Streamline Aerocycle was a catalogued model from 1934.
That makes your bike a 1934 model.
It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like your bike might be Special Dark Red(maroon) instead of the typical light red that most Aerocycles were painted in.
That and the Excelsior decal on the front fender, makes the bike a little more unusual than most.


----------



## Autocycleplane

justins9 said:


> What does that all mean and what makes the serial number problematic? I'd like to know everything I can about this bike and everyone here had been a great resource.




It means nothing meaningful, and the serial number is just fine.


----------



## Oilit

catfish said:


> Thanks for the photos.



Amen to that. Whatever happens in the future, it's good to have a record of the present state. You never know when you'll need a reference.


----------

